# EMT killed in double murder/suicide



## FLEMTP (Sep 3, 2010)

This was released by our PIO earlier today

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE #10-17DPS

DATE: Sept. 3, 2010

TIME: 11:35 a.m.

CONTACT: Diane Holm, Public Information Officer

 (239) 357-3540 cell



TRAGEDY STRIKES EMS

FORT MYERS, FL- The Lee County Emergency Medical Services family is wearing black ribbons over their badges honoring an employee and her family who died Thursday, September 2, 2010. Lisa Eddy-Forde and her son were killed in their home, the victims of an apparent double murder suicide. Lee County Sheriff’s Office is investigating.

She was employed as an EMT with Lee County EMS since February 2007, and she held a current state paramedic license. Grief counseling is being offered to employees.

“This tragedy has deeply affected all of us,” said Kim ****erson, Deputy Director of Public Safety. “The overwhelming response from her co-workers and allied agencies has been tremendous.”

Staff has been in contact with her family, and is working with them to hold an EMS funeral in her honor. Details will be disclosed when available.

###

and the  news story


----------



## medic417 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.  Make sure and visit with people you trust if you need help coping.  

It is a shame that we see so many of these occurring.  With the economy and other stresses seems many are feeling it is better to die and kill the loved ones so no one suffers.


----------



## BLSBoy (Sep 4, 2010)

Damn Brother. I was just down in your area last week. 
Funeral info?
If I am not working I will try to come down.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 4, 2010)

I am truly sorry to hear about this, stay strong and stay close to the people who care about you, they can help you through this.  

Stay Strong


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 4, 2010)

This happened in my area a couple of months back when the mayor of a city killed her recent hs graduate daughter then turned the gun on herself. 




Killing yourself is one thing, but what pushes a parent to killing their kid too?


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 4, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Killing yourself is one thing, but what pushes a parent to killing their kid too?


What often happens in  cases like this is a man wants to spare his family from the suffering, the way he understands it. Say, guy loses a job and thinks that now his entire family is doomed for poverty, so he thinks it's better for everyone in the family if they all die.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 4, 2010)

Foxbat said:


> What often happens in  cases like this is a man wants to spare his family from the suffering, the way he understands it. Say, guy loses a job and thinks that now his entire family is doomed for poverty, so he thinks it's better for everyone in the family if they all die.



Some news story about this event did state her husband had lost job and she had to work more overtime.  Perhaps he was thinking like what you wrote.  We will probably never know the truth.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Sep 5, 2010)

medic417 said:


> It is a shame that we see so many of these occurring.  With the economy and other stresses seems many are feeling it is better to die and kill the loved ones so no one suffers.



Sorry, but I'm not buying into that.  No way he killed other people because of money issues.  People who kill themselves because of money issues may do it to help their family (to get insurance money) but they won't take out their own family.  The story said there was a history of domestic violence.  I bet she may have stated she was going to leave him and he thought "Well if I can't have her then no one can have her".  What a pig.

I feel sorry for the mother and kid.  Not one bit for the coward who did this.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 5, 2010)

AtlantaEMT said:


> Sorry, but I'm not buying into that.  No way he killed other people because of money issues.  People who kill themselves because of money issues may do it to help their family (to get insurance money) but they won't take out their own family.



Hate to break it to you but people kill their family to save them from money issues on a fairly regular basis. It is usually a behavior of the upper middle and lower end of the upper class socio-economic group.

It is also part of the culture of placing a disproportionately high value on lifestyle and material wealth.

Generally life insurance does not pay for suicide.


----------



## CAOX3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Very sad.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 5, 2010)

^^^ Yup. These situations play out in a couple of ways. One of the main ones is that the family unit is suffering because of something (lack of money, serious illness, relationship problems etc). The person who feels responsible as the provider or head of the family unit becomes convinced that the family unit would be better off dead than suffering. In their mind, everyone being dead turns into a better option than being alive and suffering. 

The biggest thing to keep in mind is that the logic and reasoning units of the people that perpetrate these incidents is malfunctioning. We can't understand it using our own logic, because our logic and their logic are not the same. 

"If X than y" is very very very common thought process in certain types of mental illness (especially those dealing with obsessive thoughts), and this is just another version of that.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about this loss. Hopefully everyone will be able to come to terms and make peace with what happened. It's good to hear that your employer is bringing in grief counselors.


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bad situation. 

Stay strong, and if you need to talk about it, talk about it. It's amazing what speech can do to the grieving mind.


----------

